

How to find that perfect husband in college - natarius
http://m.redandblack.com/mobile/opinion/how-to-find-that-perfect-husband-in-college/article_8b6d38e2-c575-11e1-8ce5-0019bb30f31a.html

======
jknaty
I don't think it's limited to frat girls when it comes to pulling to old bait
n switch routine that girls do to get a man to marry them. Most girls do this
by nature and you can spot this early on if you know how to look for it. Just
talk about something controversial and if she always agrees with you that's a
pretty good starting indicator.

------
dgravesable
I go to UGA, and it's funny to see this on Hacker News.

Sad, but I swear this is how many of them think. (Male perspective, here.)

Yes, I'm in a fraternity. No, I don't date Greek girls, and it's precisely for
attitudes such as this.

------
bob_george33
Contingency Plan. All that comes to mind when I read this. Very nice writing
and summarises the world it seems.

------
slosh
seems like solid advice to me.

------
SlipperySlope
Great post, but there is a lot more to finding that perfect husband. Assuming
you have followed the given steps so far and some guys to chose from ...

1\. Have many common interests that will last a lifetime.

2\. Do not get in college debt yourself and do not marry someone with a big
debt either. Your generation is way, way behind in terms of big debts coming
out of school.

3\. Make sure your family approves fully of the guy - before you fall too far
in love to back out. Your parents and siblings are likely to give you good
advice.

4\. What makes a man attractive on the campus may not last beyond it... Women
want powerful guys, and what defines power on campus mostly only works on the
campus. You want an ambitious guy, one who will work hard for the family when
school ends, not just a popular frat boy or middle of the road jock.

5\. Be prepared to find a guy after college. Especially when hooking up with
older guys, its easier to do that around people you later work with and their
connections. The prettiest women get married first, but they are not
necessarily the happiest.

6\. Be ambitious yourself, and pursue a career that does not need the man to
be the breadwinner. That way, your guy can spend time with the family too.

~~~
dangrossman
It's a satire piece.

~~~
dgravesable
You say this, but I assure you that, for many women at UGA, it is not. Men are
right to be apprehensive, as there's nothing worse than being locked down by
the "wrong" one. I'd swear to you, many women here date complete tools for
fear of not having a boyfriend. They are, in effect, in love with the idea of
being in love. No one wants that.

Satire aside, the author is correct about a happy marriage being important for
one's future. Indeed, a good marriage is far less transient than one's career,
and once kids arrive, you're financially tethered for 18 years+. Also, let us
not forget studies showing the importance of a few meaningful relationships'
effect on one's happiness.

~~~
dangrossman
That's not culturally unique to UGA or any specific region. I've met such
women up here in the Northeast. It's still a satire piece; the author posted a
poll a few hours later to clue in anyone that didn't see that right off the
bat.

